# Neocogniauxia monophylla



## tenman (Aug 26, 2012)

This little caribbean epiphyte is blooming late this year, usually blooming in the spring, but three inflorescences for the first time. Unfortunately my conditions have been less than ideal this summer so the flowers are all slightly misshapen. But I still like the bright orange flowers. The entore mount is barely 6" tall. I grow it cooler with a heavy misting daily in medium light levels.

Its sister species, Neocogniauxia hexaptera, bloomed for me the first time this past spring.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 26, 2012)

Love the color, and now I need one. How are you growing it?


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 26, 2012)

Great orange!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, great color on the blooms of this lovely smallish plant !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice, I guess I'll have to get it in the next space-making sale! :evil:


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 27, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## tenman (Aug 27, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Love the color, and now I need one. How are you growing it?



I grow it cooler with a heavy misting daily in medium light levels say cattleya or a little less.


----------



## tenman (Aug 27, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Nice, I guess I'll have to get it in the next space-making sale! :evil:



Actually I will be taking off a division after blooming which I am sending to the person who sent me the other species in this genus. After that, it may be some years before there'll be another.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2012)

tenman said:


> I grow it cooler with a heavy misting daily in medium light levels say cattleya or a little less.



Thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2012)

tenman said:


> Actually I will be taking off a division after blooming which I am sending to the person who sent me the other species in this genus. After that, it may be some years before there'll be another.



OK, but I know over time how this will work out...! :rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 30, 2012)

Very nice!! I've never seen that before!


----------



## Tom-DE (Sep 6, 2012)

*Sourcd*



NYEric said:


> OK, but I know over time how this will work out...! :rollhappy:



Great species indeed, Tennis.


For Eric and those who are looking for this species, Marni Turkel has it available in flask. She can ship flasks oversea with Document also. She is listed at Orchid Mall under T and her ebay user name is mostlyspecies.
PS, I have no financial interest with her business...if this is not an acceptable post, you may delete it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 6, 2012)

No problem with your post, Tom. Helpful, in fact.


----------



## paphreek (Sep 6, 2012)

We always like tips on where to buy plants!


----------

